# Visa stamping process during Ramadan



## mbrglez (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone experienced the Visa approval process during Ramadan?

Here is my situation:
- got the Entry Permit on 22.8.2010
- entered UAE, Dubai on 26.8.2010
- medical test was scheduled (on express priority) on Sep-01-2010
- my PRO notified me that the results were sent to TECOM GSO on Thursday Sep-02-2010.

We had all the documents, attested, everything in order, negative test results and now the process is still not complete... Well nothing to do but wait until EID holidays are over.

Seriously is it just me, or is this normally taking such a long time? I thought visa stamping process takes 1-2 working days from the medical test results being submitted to GSO!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, is because of Ramadan. I had a similar experience, and there was nothing my company and PRO could do, I just had to wait until Eid was over. Just be patient, it will be done eventually


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

My last job was in TECOM and I had my residence visa stamped during Ramadan. It took exactly 2 days but that was because my company paid for express service. If they have not paid a little bit extra for priority service, it takes about 2 - 3 weeks. I'm afraid you will just have to be patient. The Ramadan working hours and Eid will unfortunately just add to the situation but I'm sure you'll have your residence permit soon.

P.S Why are you in a hurry to start dealing with the bureaucratic nonsense that comes with having a residence visa!


----------



## mbrglez (Sep 7, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> My last job was in TECOM and I had my residence visa stamped during Ramadan. It took exactly 2 days but that was because my company paid for express service. If they have not paid a little bit extra for priority service, it takes about 2 - 3 weeks. I'm afraid you will just have to be patient. The Ramadan working hours and Eid will unfortunately just add to the situation but I'm sure you'll have your residence permit soon.
> 
> P.S Why are you in a hurry to start dealing with the bureaucratic nonsense that comes with having a residence visa!


Thanks, well my company paid for Express service also, but I was not so lucky .

Ah well, no problems - I will just sit tight and be bored for a while still , have to check up if anything is going on in the expat community here in Dubai .

Thanks for all the answers and the welcome .


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mbrglez said:


> Thanks, well my company paid for Express service also, but I was not so lucky .
> 
> Ah well, no problems - I will just sit tight and be bored for a while still , have to check up if anything is going on in the expat community here in Dubai .
> 
> Thanks for all the answers and the welcome .


You're welcome  It might just be that your visa is delayed due to the close proximity of the submission date to Eid..mine was done at the beginning of Ramadan, so that might explain the difference and back in 2008, I guess they had to be quick on their feet to deal with the influx of expats.


----------

